# This guy is Co-Co 4 CoCo Puffs! (AMMO)



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I was searching fer some 57 ammo and located this!!! Crazy to say the least!!!! I guess what's crazier is that folks have bid on it!!!! 
http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=327481092


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I bet you could shoot through 10 deer standing in a row with those


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeez, glad i dont own a 5-7


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Rickmon that's only slightly inflated for blacktips... It really is a fair price...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Jeremy, all I've ever seen is the blue tip 57 rounds but $350 fer 50 rounds? I'll have ta investigate further. 7 bucks a round is cheap 50 cal ammo, maybe I need to trade up to a 50! A pink 1 maybe?????


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jason said:


> Jeremy, all I've ever seen is the blue tip 57 rounds but $350 fer 50 rounds? I'll have ta investigate further. 7 bucks a round is cheap 50 cal ammo, maybe I need to trade up to a 50! A pink 1 maybe?????


Black T's are the ones that we got a bulletin on years ago..... They eliminate cover...


----------

